# Rift sound geht nicht



## heiduei (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo leutz, 

ich habe einen Beta-Zugang für das Dieswöchige Rift-Beta-Event bekommen und natürlich den client sofort installiert. Jetzt aber habe ich das Problem, das ich keinen Sound höhre, obwohl überall der Ton angeschaltet ist. Weiß einer was ich da tun kann ?

MFG


----------



## heiduei (7. Januar 2011)

wirklich niemand ?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2011)

Geh mal ins Soundmenü im Spiel


----------



## Palimbula (7. Januar 2011)

Bei Rift handelt es sich derzeit um eine Beta und nach noch nicht einmal 1 Stunde den Thread selber zu pushen halte ich für übertrieben  Hast schon einmal im Rift-Forum nach einer Lösung des Problems geschaut?


----------



## heiduei (7. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Soundmenü im Spiel



Kannst du lesen ? 



Palimbula schrieb:


> Bei Rift handelt es sich derzeit um eine Beta und nach noch nicht einmal 1 Stunde den Thread selber zu pushen halte ich für übertrieben  Hast schon einmal im Rift-Forum nach einer Lösung des Problems geschaut?



ja, aber da steht nichts und zurzeit kann ich komischerweise keinen Thread erstellen


----------

